# Yin Style Bagua Standing Strengthening By He Jinbao



## Xue Sheng (Jul 11, 2011)

Yin Style Bagua Standing Strengthening Practices Basic Introduction By He Jinbao



> Training the lion system standing posture will benefit the function of the brain, strengthen bones and connective tissue, open up and remove blockages in the qi meridians, build qi, build strength, improve fighting ability and resistance to attack, improve the bodys sense of touch (martial listening ability), and develop a solid foundation for turning, striking, and changing practices.


----------

